# Your Dorky Poodle



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

?????


----------



## Grannyhorsesitter (Dec 17, 2019)

Emma and her cat.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Grannyhorsesitter said:


> Emma and her cat.


Love an odd couple!! They look very happy together. ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> View attachment 463829


This is absolutely hilarious. ?


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Rose taking a nap. I'll dig up another favorite here in a minute









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Merry about a year ago [emoji23]









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grannyhorsesitter (Dec 17, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Love an odd couple!! They look very happy together. ?


They get along pretty good but Emma can be a real pest that Tuffy has to put in her place sometimes. They never make each other "squeak" since the first cast vs canine manners lessons. Have a video I just shot of them wrestling on their sofa. They'll be buds till Tuffy wanders too far from the camper and barn and a coyote or bobcat gets him. Lost 8 last year. Dirty beggars. I started shooting at them when they come around in the daytime and that puts them off for a couple months at a time. Tuffy spends most nights in the camper and large part id tee day on the roof, that's why he's lasted longer here than the wild ones.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

“When will this photo session end ?!? “


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

These were GREAT for a morning laugh. Thank you. ? 

Love our elegant poodles!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Love this thread!! I will add a few pics later


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I was trying to take a lovely picture of Misha posing in this field. He responded with this pose instead...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> I was trying to take a lovely picture of Misha posing in this field. He responded with this pose instead...
> View attachment 463845


LOL!!

I got a similar one during our recent snowfall. My beautiful pooper.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I got a similar one during our recent snowfall. My beautiful pooper.


? Wow that is still a gorgeous photo though! Beautiful snow.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> ? Wow that is still a gorgeous photo though! Beautiful snow.


Maybe I can just pretend she's running really fast?? ?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Maybe I can just pretend she's running really fast?? ?


I don't know. I think it's a perfect balance of nature's beauty and nature's... booty.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson when he was a pup, and had not quite mastered the concept of posing for photos. You are looking at the underside of his jaw.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Charmed said:


> Wilson when he was a pup, and had not quite mastered the concept of posing for photos. You are looking at the underside of his jaw.
> View attachment 463856


 ? I love that pose. Reminds me of....


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Chuui is our goof and makes so many funny faces and poses. Here's a photobomb she created a few years ago.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

These photos are hilarious!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

BrooklynBonnie said:


> Chuui is our goof and makes so many funny faces and poses. Here's a photobomb she created a few years ago.
> View attachment 463935


This _really_ made me laugh. ?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Dorky? My poodle?! Must be thinking of someone else's. Mine is elegance personified...usually...


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

In the first he is showing just how handsome he is.. with a goofy look. The second one, he fell asleep with his Kong in his mouth and at some point spit it out. 



























Just threw this last one in.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Dorky? My poodle?! Must be thinking of someone else's. Mine is elegance personified...usually...
> View attachment 463983
> View attachment 463981


Oh my! The carpet in that first photo sure has some fearsome teeth! ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> In the first he is showing just how handsome he is.. with a goofy look. The second one, he fell asleep with his Kong in his mouth and at some point spit it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Kong pic is the canine equivalent of a human passing out with a bottle of beer in their hand. ?


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Spam and spam bot removed.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm late getting to this thread and these are hilarious!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Looks like my dorky teen has perfected the eye roll.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Looks like my dorky teen has perfected the eye roll.


Amazing photo shot! It could easily become an Internet meme.


----------



## Mimi - The Black Poodle (Feb 2, 2020)

Do you guys have your own ballpool? I can recommend ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mimi - The Black Poodle said:


> Do you guys have your own ballpool? I can recommend ?
> View attachment 464126


Very lucky Mimi! Peggy had one at her puppy class....but she always just stole the balls.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

P.S. Welcome!! My father's side of the family is Finnish. Would love to visit one day.


----------



## Mimi - The Black Poodle (Feb 2, 2020)

Oh, that's cool. And thank you


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

These pictures are hilarious! I needed the chuckles


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Enjoying a Kongsicle (aka a Himalayan yak cheese chew jammed into a Kong).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

A perfectly normal way to relax in front of the TV, right?










Wrong!


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Here's Willard reacting to a YouTube video of a husky having a fit.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Omg that last second ?????


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Omg that last second ?????


Willard reacts as if Hilton appeared behind him out of thin air!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie's dog bed was in time-out, so he had to make do with his toy basket. That's his 'poor me' face.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Missy diving for her ball









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

This is what I see when I'm doing situps









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Snooze in the car after hiking


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie's dog bed is again in time out, so he's pouting.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Showing a little leg [emoji23]









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MerrysSarah said:


> Showing a little leg [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how elegant! ? She looks ready to have her portrait painted.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

? Sooo cute!! Reminds me of my friend's dog, Tuna:


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Here are some photos of when Misha was younger.

Fallen asleep on a pillow at a friend's house









These following photos were taken one after the other.
















Other misc cute dorky ones


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sometimes Peggy's lips get caught on her teeth. It especially happens after she's been playing with her tennis ball....


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm getting concerned that the dogs are going to post retaliatory photos.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Dianaleez said:


> I'm getting concerned that the dogs are going to post retaliatory photos.


LOL!!!


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Dianaleez said:


> I'm getting concerned that the dogs are going to post retaliatory photos.


I ain't worried!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dianaleez said:


> I'm getting concerned that the dogs are going to post retaliatory photos.


??


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Men's underpants AND a dorky face


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Men's underpants AND a dorky face


Oh man she's like _Kill me nowwww (or get me some more fashionable panties)_


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko always has to put his butt on the bed like this?!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Raindrops said:


> Oh man she's like _Kill me nowwww (or get me some more fashionable panties)_


Hahahaha! I'm pretty sure I've said this myself.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Here’s more dorky Willard. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

No shame here...










No hair on top and the collar of shame


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy on our security camera last night. ?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy on our security camera last night. ?
> 
> View attachment 464617


?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy on our security camera last night. ?
> 
> View attachment 464617


looks like she got caught at something lol. I have to admit my dogs never lay on the floor except to chew on a toy. Spoiled much?

Willard reacts as if Hilton appeared behind him out of thin air!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> looks like she got caught at something lol. I have to admit my dogs never lay on the floor except to chew on a toy. Spoiled much?


Her crate used to be in that spot, so she still gravitates there sometimes. ? But her favourite will always be the ottoman. Not the couch! The ottoman. It's bizarre.

We babysat a doodle last year and he also went straight to the ottoman.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Dork dork. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Super dork.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Extreme petting + Extreme chewing = Extreme dork


----------



## Willowgirl (Jan 28, 2020)

I have too many silly pics of Willow!


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

Here’s a dorky one of Groot ?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I think it's time for another round of dorky poodles. I got a new blanket. Misha really loves it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Eek! I just love his face. He looks so much like a cartoon character, but I can't put my finger on who it is.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Eek! I just love his face. He looks so much like a cartoon character, but I can't put my finger on who it is.


Yeah I know what you mean lol I'm not sure who it is either.


----------



## Willowgirl (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Willowgirl said:


> View attachment 465672
> View attachment 465672


So funny! Is Willow getting light circles around her eyes like Peggy??


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's Peggy doing a dorky George Burns impression with her yak cheese:


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Here's Peggy doing a dorky George Burns impression with her yak cheese:


Ha! She looks like she's getting a gray mustache!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Ha! She looks like she's getting a gray mustache!


😂 She's had it since she was just a tiny old man/baby!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> 😂 She's had it since she was just a tiny old man/baby!


Oh that's true. I think something about her current face length makes it look extra cute. Or maybe it's the combo with the "cigar."


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Oh that's true. I think something about her current face length makes it look extra cute. Or maybe it's the combo with the "cigar."


Her snout also looks HUGE thanks to her missing topknot. She looks like a collie.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Her snout also looks HUGE thanks to her missing topknot. She looks like a collie.


Or maybe the dinosaur from toy story?  

It's really not so bad though. A lot of doodles keep a clip kind of like that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Or maybe the dinosaur from toy story?
> 
> It's really not so bad though. A lot of doodles keep a clip kind of like that.


Ohmigosh YES 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Willowgirl (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Misha’s face looks like it’s warping into another dimension, lol.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I looked through all my pics from the past couple months I had. Im not sure how I don’t have any recent dork pics. But I wanted to share since I made a comment but didn’t deliver a pic to update the thread! So here’s “nerdy” Lacey.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> I looked through all my pics from the past couple months I had. Im not sure how I don’t have any recent dork pics. But I wanted to share since I made a comment but didn’t deliver a pic to update the thread! So here’s “nerdy” Lacey.
> 
> View attachment 466899


Nerdy Lacey understands differential calculus. She just chooses not to share her knowledge.

thank goodness!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Now that I look at that pic again it does have an air of “I’m smarter than you.”


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Not my poodle but G2 panhandling for the food my kids knocked over! She did this until the floor was clean. Just walked with the cup until the kids filled it up.lol
Then there’s Herbie glaring at me and poking about taking his picture. I was clipping his nails and he had enough of it.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

the 3rd pic was a mistake some how it attached accidentally.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Whoiscoconut said:


> the 3rd pic was a mistake some how it attached accidentally.


Any time you post or comment, to the right of your name, you should see three little dots. Click them and then select "Edit" to make changes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The view from my morning coffee:



















(Yes, she's in my lap. And yes, she lowered herself into this dorky position all by herself, by "sitting pretty" and then slowly tipping backwards. Queen Dork.)


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I love when big dogs act like lap dogs.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Misha likes this relaxation pose


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> I love when big dogs act like lap dogs.


Same! Wasn't expecting it from Peggy because she was such an awkward relaxer. Took her ages to even understand the appeal of the couch.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I confess to taking these photos instead of helping sleeping Peggy as she wrapped her head in a blanket and then rolled off the bed. In my defense, it's only about 8" to the floor.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I confess to taking these photos instead of helping sleeping Peggy as she wrapped her head in a blanket and then rolled off the bed. In my defense, it's only about 8" to the floor.
> 
> 
> View attachment 467121
> ...


What was her reaction?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> What was her reaction?


She shook it off, looked momentarily confused, and then curled up and fell right back to sleep next to me. I guess that means I'm forgiven?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She shook it off, looked momentarily confused, and then curled up and fell right back to sleep next to me. I guess that means I'm forgiven?


I guess so😧 just be careful. She might be seek revenge😰😱


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Sometimes I guess things like that need to happen so they learn? My Miracle loves to rest on the top of her favorite chair. Where I used to live, it was pushed up against a wall, but now it's in front of a window, with a space between the chair the window (there's nowhere else to put it). When we first moved here, she jumped on the top of the chair when she got excited, went too far and fell off the back of the chair. I yelled her name, thinking she would be hurt, but she just walked around the side of chair...looked a little dazed, but fine. Hasn't happened again, lol.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Once again I must revive this thread. This may be Misha's greatest pose yet. I found him sleeping like this though he seemed awake as his eyes were open.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

When your human puts a bandana on... and gets distracted in the middle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Once again I must revive this thread. This may be Misha's greatest pose yet. I found him sleeping like this though he seemed awake as his eyes were open.
> 
> View attachment 468045


Lolllll. Peggy does this every evening in her pen, when she knows we're done dinner and just taking our time letting her out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Feel like this needs a blur spot 🤔😆


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> View attachment 468084
> 
> 
> View attachment 468085


Peek a boo 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> View attachment 468378
> 
> 
> View attachment 468379


That photo is priceless. She almost looks like she has no bottom jaw.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Teddy’s mom said:


> Feel like this needs a blur spot 🤔😆
> View attachment 468380


Constant struggle with boy dogs. Many of Misha's cutest photos are pretty revealing. Nobody cares on dog groups, but normal people like to comment.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> That photo is priceless. She almost looks like she has no bottom jaw.


So creepy! I can't unsee it now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hahahah love these


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I love all these “dorky” pictures! 
Bobby was a bit younger here.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

"Is this dorky enough for you?"









"Okay, how about this?"


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She's hoping I'll put a treat in her mouth.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm just gonna leave this one right here... I think no comment is needed.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Someone's having a good time!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

She sure was. There wasn’t any dogs in the hockey rink for once so she got off leash run time on top of our regular walk. On top of a long line session this morning. It was a beautiful day today, a rare, non-humid summer day. 

I have a pooped poodle sleeping on top of me right now.


----------

